# 2001 Yamaha Kodiak (Burned) For Sale



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a 2001 Yamaha kodiak yfm 400 2wd that was in a garage fire for sale. Motor still turns over. New tires last year (a little melted) paid $400 for. Frame,Motor,Trans and rearend intact. Asking $600 OBO or trade for 25hp outboard.


----------

